# Under Hood Light Directions



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Hello,
Does anyone have the directions as to placement of the underhood light and the switch for a 
1967 GTO. Also, I'd like to know how they are supposed to be finished, Both the light, the switch and
Bracket for the switch. What colors are the wires supposed to be?
Thanks


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This is a '65-'66 SW so not sure if anything changed for '67. I do not believe so.

Wire is Black.
The single feed line from the engine harness is just about center of engine/firewall.

Connectors are White (Yellowish).

Light housing was painted Black, Less the bulb area.
Bracket was painted Black as well. 

OE switch in '65 & '66 had a metal housing, this may differ for '67? 
(Most of the Re-Pro kits utilize a Plastic Brake light switch now) 

Placement is approx center of the engine/firewall just about split of firewall seam.
(There are Factory Guide "Dimples" in the firewall to help alien the Bracket & Switch mounting holes, 
these are not always perfect but should help)

The light shown below is on my '66 OHC car but would be as any A-Body model.


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for the information.


----------

